# tattoo removal



## Cush (Mar 21, 2007)

i know i started a thread on tattoos so now i'm starting a thread on getting rid of them. my friend ryan got the words "craft as fuck" put into his leg and wants to get them taken out. he was thinking about just doping up on numbers/painkillers and just sanding it down. are there other ways to do it that dont' cost much money? preferably something that will leave little/no scar.


----------



## Kendall (Mar 22, 2007)

I know a guy that got his entire arm blacked out due to all of the swastikas he had tattooed in his not-so-smart youth. I've heard things about a baloon before, something like that. The DIY guide from crimethinc I believe had it in it.


----------



## Mady (Mar 22, 2007)

My friend has been slowly burning his off, he says its incredibly painful but it seems to be working. It like makes the skin melt over the ink xD


----------



## TBone (Mar 22, 2007)

*Mady Klepto wrote:*


> My friend has been slowly burning his off, he says its incredibly painful but it seems to be working. It like makes the skin melt over the ink xD


 Jesus Christ. I'd rather cut it out with a razor or just deal with it. He must hate that fucking tattoo.


----------



## xBarbie In Bondagex (Jun 13, 2007)

Ive heard that if you can convince them that the tattoo is "gang related" then you can have it removed for free or Really cheap, ive only heard of this working in california, but it might work elsewhere


----------



## Clit Comander (Jun 13, 2007)

*Mady Klepto wrote:*


> My friend has been slowly burning his off, he says its incredibly painful but it seems to be working. It like makes the skin melt over the ink xD



i met a guy in denver who woke up with a swazi and had it burned out with a cigar. said it hurt like shit but it worked. 

tell ur friend to have fun


----------



## TBone (Jun 14, 2007)

*xBarbie In Bondagex wrote:*


> Ive heard that if you can convince them that the tattoo is "gang related" then you can have it removed for free or Really cheap, ive only heard of this working in california, but it might work elsewhere


There is a place in Chicago I've heard of that will do the same thing if gang related.


----------



## Clit Comander (Jun 14, 2007)

wow i sure fuckt up that quote


----------



## nickstoddard (Sep 21, 2010)

I got a stick n poke up my left arm that turned out pretty good, except for the last word getting all scarred and nasty. Has anyone else had this problem? I've been told it's from going too deep or the scab coming off too fast? All I know is that I'd love for it to go away, but Mederma hasn't worked, nor has tea tree oil, both of which I've been told can help. Suggestions?


----------



## keg (Sep 21, 2010)

look in phone book.for a couple hundred dollers can get them removed.thats why even if i see kids with face tattoos, it means nothing.they can always get them removed when they want to move on with there life but it still makes me smile when i see people like toshi-bastard with a huge A on the front of his whole neck.


----------



## Ravie (Sep 21, 2010)

I allways just say keep the shitty as fuck tattoo as a story or tattoo it into something else. I have a fucking peace sign on my ankle and i keep it just because its a funny story that i dont remember getting it even though i did it myself haha


----------



## nickstoddard (Sep 22, 2010)

Even keloid scars? I've heard keloid can be removed for a large sum, and I'm not that desperate, but still, it sucks. I'll post a picture later.


----------



## CutThroat (Oct 10, 2010)

I've successfully removed some ink from my arm using a magnifying glass. 
My buddy Andrew and I came up with the idea a few years ago.

Here's a video of a branding he he did on an ex-soldier.


If you make a light fast pass, it won't scar much. If you want to have a visible scar, go slower. 

Oh, and this is done with a contact juggling ball. (A fushigi won't work it has an opaque center) 
A regular magnifying glass probably wouldn't work. The focus isn't tight enough.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 10, 2010)

holy crap.. that's some weird shit right there!

I can't decide if I want my neck ink removed or just touched up better. *le sigh* oh fucking well. I say, just ink it ALL and be done with it lol


----------



## Diagaro (Oct 10, 2010)

LOL! "lets go inside, wouldent wanna get a sunburn . . . "


----------



## battletoadguru (Oct 11, 2010)

whoa that is a pretty sweet branding. I never would have thought about that possibility.


----------



## FLoP (Oct 29, 2010)

ive done a test sample with a regular magnifying glass. it works really well. gave a perfect 1/4" circle. hurts, but works. strike branding works too


----------



## Spirit (Oct 29, 2010)

cigerettes and hotknifes are the source of all mine, i personally enjoy the feeling of burning, but despise the feeling of cuts, even paper cuts.


----------



## Spirit (Oct 29, 2010)

cover up tatty would be the best way to get rid of something you dont want to see anymore.


----------



## Wild Ty Laserbeam (Nov 9, 2010)

one of my friends had a long poem going all the down his arm in a spiral. He decided he didn't like it so black blocked out almost all of the words and made an erasure poem. Maybe your friend could do an erasure out of "craft as fuck" like "raft ass fuck" or something. No but seriously, sandpaper is terrible fucking idea.


----------

